# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  به نظرتون برم آزاد یا  فرهنگیان یا یکسال پشت کنکور  بمونم؟

## Beau

سلام 
من توی یه سه راهی موندم که واقعا نمی دونم چکار کنم و هر چی فکر می کنم  هیچ راهی به ذهنم نمی رسه
رتبه ام شده حدود 2300 منطقه 1
زیر گروه 2 ام زمین رو منفی زدم بدتره رتبه ام 
روزانه که تقریبا جایی قبول نمی شم می مونه پردیس و آزاد که اونم تهران قبول نمیشم یعنی باید برم یه شهر دیگه با یه عالمه هزینه و خود هزینه ازاد و پردیس
مرخصی دو ترم هم حداقل 30 تومن هزینه اش که کم نیست 
من چون پیراپزشکی دوست ندارم گفتم می رم فرهنگیان 
خانواده ام اما بشدت مخالفن یعنی با پشت کنکور موندنم موافقترن تا برم فرهنگیان مامانم میگه تو خسته شدی می خوای بری یه رشته راحت و یه شغل راحت ولی بعد که از این فضا بیایی بیرون و حالت بهتر بشه پشیمون می شی.
امروز زنگ زدم به دانشگاه فرهنگیان سوال کنم درمورد شرایط پزشکی و اینا رتبه و معدل  رو پرسید گفت کارت اشتباه و پشیمون می شی
حالا واقعا نمی دونم چکار کنم؟ از پشت کنکور بودن می ترسم سال دیگه این رتبه رو هم نیارم از اون طرف  برم دانشگاه دیگه حرف و حدیث معلم و فامیل و بقیه سر اینکه چکار می کنم تموم میشه وراحت می شم و حداقل ارامش پیدا میکنم 
ولی انقدر همه می گن پشیمون می شی که می ترسم برم بعد چند سال برگردم سر این نقطه ایی که الان هستم.
می دونم یه تصمیمیه که خودم باید بگیرم ولی ممنون می شم کمک کنید ذهنم در مورد هر کدوم بازتر بشه

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام 
> من توی یه سه راهی موندم که واقعا نمی دونم چکار کنم و هر چی فکر می کنم  هیچ راهی به ذهنم نمی رسه
> رتبه ام شده حدود 2300 منطقه 1
> زیر گروه 2 ام زمین رو منفی زدم بدتره رتبه ام 
> روزانه که تقریبا جایی قبول نمی شم می مونه پردیس و آزاد که اونم تهران قبول نمیشم یعنی باید برم یه شهر دیگه با یه عالمه هزینه و خود هزینه ازاد و پردیس
> مرخصی دو ترم هم حداقل 30 تومن هزینه اش که کم نیست 
> من چون پیراپزشکی دوست ندارم گفتم می رم فرهنگیان 
> خانواده ام اما بشدت مخالفن یعنی با پشت کنکور موندنم موافقترن تا برم فرهنگیان مامانم میگه تو خسته شدی می خوای بری یه رشته راحت و یه شغل راحت ولی بعد که از این فضا بیایی بیرون و حالت بهتر بشه پشیمون می شی.
> امروز زنگ زدم به دانشگاه فرهنگیان سوال کنم درمورد شرایط پزشکی و اینا رتبه و معدل  رو پرسید گفت کارت اشتباه و پشیمون می شی
> ...


چه خانواده خوبی داری واقعا غبطه خوردم
درست میگن معلمی حقوق خوبی نداره و تعهدش هم دست و پای آدمو میبنده
الان دیروز خبر دادن که حقوق نو معلم ها رو افزایش  دادن و کردن 4200 و دریافتیشون میشه چیزی حدود 3500  و 3600
خب با این هزینه ها که میبینی واقعا به نظرت این حقوق کافیه در برابر زحمتی که داره؟
شاید بگی خب با افزایش سایقه حقوق هم افزایش پیدا میکنه که سخت در اشتباهی چون دوتا بند بود از حکم ورودی های 98 به بعد حذف کردن که مانع از افزایش حقوق حتی به مقدار اندک قبل میشه و نسبت به بقیه معلما خیلی کمتر افزایش پیدا میکنه
پس با این وجود بری حتی پیرا خیلی خیلی بهتره
در مورد هزینه هم خب با خونواده مشورت کن ببین اگر با یکم فشار آوردن به  خودشون تواناییشو دارن برو چه اشکالی داره مرخصی هم نگیر دیگه همونجا بخون
فرهنگیان همیشه گزینه آخرت باشه
با اینکه فرهنگیان و معلمی برای دخترا گزینه مناسبیه اما  وقتی همچین خونواده ای داری که حمایتت میکنن چرا استفاده نمیکنی؟
درست میگن قطعا پشیمون میشی
پردیس رو برو و با قدرت ادامه بده

----------


## Beau

> چه خانواده خوبی داری واقعا غبطه خوردم
> درست میگن معلمی حقوق خوبی نداره و تعهدش هم دست و پای آدمو میبنده
> الان دیروز خبر دادن که حقوق نو معلم ها رو افزایش  دادن و کردن 4200 و دریافتیشون میشه چیزی حدود 3500  و 3600
> خب با این هزینه ها که میبینی واقعا به نظرت این حقوق کافیه در برابر زحمتی که داره؟
> شاید بگی خب با افزایش سایقه حقوق هم افزایش پیدا میکنه که سخت در اشتباهی چون دوتا بند بود از حکم ورودی های 98 به بعد حذف کردن که مانع از افزایش حقوق حتی به مقدار اندک قبل میشه و نسبت به بقیه معلما خیلی کمتر افزایش پیدا میکنه
> پس با این وجود بری حتی پیرا خیلی خیلی بهتره
> در مورد هزینه هم خب با خونواده مشورت کن ببین اگر با یکم فشار آوردن به  خودشون تواناییشو دارن برو چه اشکالی داره مرخصی هم نگیر دیگه همونجا بخون
> فرهنگیان همیشه گزینه آخرت باشه
> با اینکه فرهنگیان و معلمی برای دخترا گزینه مناسبیه اما  وقتی همچین خونواده ای داری که حمایتت میکنن چرا استفاده نمیکنی؟
> ...


خیلی ممنونم 
خانواده ام بیشتر می گن امسال بمونم اگه نمی خوام و نمی تونم دیگه پشت کنکور بمونم نهایتا برم پردیس یا آزاد 
راستش الان یه دوره هست برامون که خیلی اذیت می شن اگه بخوام انقدر هزینه کنم دلم نمی خواد اینجوری اذیت بشن 
از معلمی همه بد می گن نمی دونم چرا  البته خودمم واقعا دوست ندارم می گم با توجه به شرایط بهتره 
بازم ممنونم ازتون

----------


## telma_alen

معلم شدن خوب نیست و واقعا شرایطتت سخت میشه نه راه پیش داری نه راه پس :Yahoo (12): 
پشت کنکورم بستگی بع رو حیت داره
وضعیت مالیت اگه خوبه گزینه ازاد و پردیسم خوبه

----------


## Shah1n

> خیلی ممنونم 
> خانواده ام بیشتر می گن امسال بمونم اگه نمی خوام و نمی تونم دیگه پشت کنکور بمونم نهایتا برم پردیس یا آزاد 
> راستش الان یه دوره هست برامون که خیلی اذیت می شن اگه بخوام انقدر هزینه کنم دلم نمی خواد اینجوری اذیت بشن 
> از معلمی همه بد می گن نمی دونم چرا  البته خودمم واقعا دوست ندارم می گم با توجه به شرایط بهتره 
> بازم ممنونم ازتون


موندن فقط به خودت بستگی داره اگه میبینی دو دلی اصلا نمون چون کسی موفق میشه که 100 درصد مطمئنه میتونه و تواناییشو داره حتی 1 درصد هم شک داری نمون
ببین وقتی خودشون میگن برو پردیس یا آزاد خب دیگه چرا نمیخوای بری
خانواده برای همین وقتهاست دیگه بهشون تکیه کن درسته به سختی میفتن درسته به زحمت میفتن اما اگه تو هم نتیجه بگیری این زحمت ها ارزششو پیدا میکنه و زمانی هم که اونا نیاز داشته باشن بهت تکیه میکنن
اون حس دلسوزی رو کنار بزار خود پدر و مادر میخوان هر آنچه که در توان دارن برای  بچه هاشون بزارن باور کن ناراحت که نمیشن هیچ خوشحال هم میشن که برای بچه شون کاری کردن
از معلمی کسی بد نمیگه من خودم دانشجو معلمم میگم وقتی  علاقه نداری با توجه به شرایط انتخاب نکن چون دووم نمیاری تو این شرایط
متاسفانه باید این واقعیت رو  قبول کرد که شرایط کشور خوب نیست و با محدودتر  کردن خودت چیزی به دست  نمیاری که هیچ اعصابتم از دست میدی
به  حرف پدر و مادرت  گوش کن و برو آزاد و پردیس

----------


## thanks god

شاید برای یک پسر پیراپزشکی بهتر از فرهنگیان باشه اما برای شما به نظرم فرهنگیان بهتر از هر چیزیه
من جای شما بودم بی درنگ میزدم فرهنگیان و خودم رو راحت میکردم
باور کن اینایی که پزشکی قبول میشن واقعا نخبه هستن و شایسته تقدیر تلاششون ، اما همه ک نباید پزشک بشن.

----------


## mohammad1397

با این رتبه حیفه فرهنگیان بری

----------


## _POORYA_

*شما دارو روزانه هم میارید چرا نمیرید؟
تو ایین نامه جدید داروخانه زدن راحت تر شده*

----------


## M_ndr

فرهنگیان پره از این رتبه ها. کسایی که سه رشته تاپ تجربی رو نمیارن از اون طرف علاقه ای به پیرا پزشکی ها ندارن معمولا فرهنگیان میزنن. در مورد حقوق هم بگم الان 4.500 میگیرن و اینو هم در نظر بگیرید که به ازای روزی 4 ساعت کار هست بماند که پنجشنبه ها و 4ماه سال هم کار نمی کنی. و حالا مقابسه کن با پیراپزشکی ها با روزی 6 تا 8 ساعت کار اونم 12 ماه سال و هزار تا آقا بالا سر.
در هر صورت من نظزم اینه اون سه تا رشته تجربی رو بزن اگه قبول شدی که عالی .نشد فرهنگیان رو بعدش بزن با اولویت دبیری زیست و شیمی

----------


## .Delaram

۲۳۰۰ مگه پزشکی آزاد نمیده؟

----------


## NormaL

من برم خودمو بکشم
با ۲۳۰۰ منطقه میخوای بمونی پشت کنکور اخهههه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## amir1376

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Beau


سلام 
من توی یه سه راهی موندم که واقعا نمی دونم چکار کنم و هر چی فکر می کنم  هیچ راهی به ذهنم نمی رسه
رتبه ام شده حدود 2300 منطقه 1
زیر گروه 2 ام زمین رو منفی زدم بدتره رتبه ام 
روزانه که تقریبا جایی قبول نمی شم می مونه پردیس و آزاد که اونم تهران قبول نمیشم یعنی باید برم یه شهر دیگه با یه عالمه هزینه و خود هزینه ازاد و پردیس
مرخصی دو ترم هم حداقل 30 تومن هزینه اش که کم نیست 
من چون پیراپزشکی دوست ندارم گفتم می رم فرهنگیان 
خانواده ام اما بشدت مخالفن یعنی با پشت کنکور موندنم موافقترن تا برم فرهنگیان مامانم میگه تو خسته شدی می خوای بری یه رشته راحت و یه شغل راحت ولی بعد که از این فضا بیایی بیرون و حالت بهتر بشه پشیمون می شی.
امروز زنگ زدم به دانشگاه فرهنگیان سوال کنم درمورد شرایط پزشکی و اینا رتبه و معدل  رو پرسید گفت کارت اشتباه و پشیمون می شی
حالا واقعا نمی دونم چکار کنم؟ از پشت کنکور بودن می ترسم سال دیگه این رتبه رو هم نیارم از اون طرف  برم دانشگاه دیگه حرف و حدیث معلم و فامیل و بقیه سر اینکه چکار می کنم تموم میشه وراحت می شم و حداقل ارامش پیدا میکنم 
ولی انقدر همه می گن پشیمون می شی که می ترسم برم بعد چند سال برگردم سر این نقطه ایی که الان هستم.
می دونم یه تصمیمیه که خودم باید بگیرم ولی ممنون می شم کمک کنید ذهنم در مورد هر کدوم بازتر بشه


پدر و مادرت دهه پنجاهی نیستن ؟ عجیبه ! اخه همچین تفکر بازی کم پیدا میشه توی خانواده ها ! 
به نظر منم با این رتبه واقعا به خودت و استعدادت ظلم میکنی اگر فرهنگیان بری
همین الان میتونی به راحتی پزشکی های ازاد و پردیس رو قبول بشی
با خانواده صحبت کن اگر مشکل مالی ندارید بنظرم همین امسال انتخاب کن یکی از پردیس یا ازادهارو و برو...نگران دور شدن از شهرتون نباش...میری وارد یک فضای جدید میشی با کلی ادم جدید و اتفاقای خوبی میتونه واست بیوفته مخصوصا که داری میری رشته ای رو میخونی که سطحش بالاست و مطمعن باش ارزش داره
اگر مشکل مالی دارید و هیچ جوره نمیتونید هزینه ازاد رو بدید هم بنظرم باز پشت موندنت بهتر از فرهنگیان رفتنه !! مخصوصا اگر سال اولت بوده...درست تلاش کنی میتونی رتبه ات رو 3 رقمی کنی
واقعا حیفه با این رتبه فرهنگیان بری...خیلی ها ارزوی این رتبه رو دارند*

----------


## Beau

> موندن فقط به خودت بستگی داره اگه میبینی دو دلی اصلا نمون چون کسی موفق میشه که 100 درصد مطمئنه میتونه و تواناییشو داره حتی 1 درصد هم شک داری نمون
> ببین وقتی خودشون میگن برو پردیس یا آزاد خب دیگه چرا نمیخوای بری
> خانواده برای همین وقتهاست دیگه بهشون تکیه کن درسته به سختی میفتن درسته به زحمت میفتن اما اگه تو هم نتیجه بگیری این زحمت ها ارزششو پیدا میکنه و زمانی هم که اونا نیاز داشته باشن بهت تکیه میکنن
> اون حس دلسوزی رو کنار بزار خود پدر و مادر میخوان هر آنچه که در توان دارن برای  بچه هاشون بزارن باور کن ناراحت که نمیشن هیچ خوشحال هم میشن که برای بچه شون کاری کردن
> از معلمی کسی بد نمیگه من خودم دانشجو معلمم میگم وقتی  علاقه نداری با توجه به شرایط انتخاب نکن چون دووم نمیاری تو این شرایط
> متاسفانه باید این واقعیت رو  قبول کرد که شرایط کشور خوب نیست و با محدودتر  کردن خودت چیزی به دست  نمیاری که هیچ اعصابتم از دست میدی
> به  حرف پدر و مادرت  گوش کن و برو آزاد و پردیس


خیلی ممنونم راستش خودم خیلی دلم می خواد یه بار دیگه م کنکورو امتحان کنم شاید به اونی که می خوام برسم مامانم اوایل که می گفت نه  هر رشته ایی که شد برو چون روحیه ات نمی کشه ولی الان نظرش کاملا عوض شده حالا دقیق نمی دونم چرا و می گه بمون پولی که قراره بدی دانشگاه ازاد معلم زیست و شیمی بگیر که دانشگاه خوب قبول بشی چون درصد فیزیک و ریاضیم خوبه ولی زیست و شیمی فاجعه اس اصلا متناسب نیستن درصدام ولی یه جورایی همین الانم احساس شکست می کنم چون بچه هایی که باهم المپیاد بودیم همه رتبه عالی اوردن فقط این وسط من فاجعه امدر واقع خنگشون من بودم  سال دیگه نمی دونم اگه بدتر شم یا همین دیگه احساس شکست رهام نمی کنه با این حال خیلی دوست داشتم امتحان می کردم یه بار دیگه تلاش کردن و کنکورو اینا به امید اینکه اونی می شدم که از خودم انتظار داشتم
ازاد و پردیس تهران و کرج قبول بشم می رم ولی نمی شم فقط گفتن شاید قم قبول بشم که اونم شهر خاصیه 
اوایل گفتم ازاد ثبت نام می کنم مرخصی می گیرم ولی خانواده ام می گن پولشو بده برو کلاس 
حس دلسوزیه حق با شماست ولی واقعا الان شرایط مون خاص مثل همه سالهای زندگی مون نیست باز تهران ادم سر کار می ره پول خانه و بقیه چیزه نیست ولی شهر دیگه خوب کلی هزینه جانبی هم هست
در مورد معلمی  هم خاله خودم که دبیره می گه یه جور ثبات داره که ادم اسیر می کنه چون خوب یا بد باشی شرایط ت فرقی نداره اونم می گه نیا
خیلی ممنونم از نظرهای دلسوزانه تون خیلی حس خوبی داشتن ممنونم خدا کنه تصمیم درست بگیرم

----------


## Beau

> *شما دارو روزانه هم میارید چرا نمیرید؟
> تو ایین نامه جدید داروخانه زدن راحت تر شده*


نه متاسفانه زمین شناسی منفی زدم و رتبه زیر گروه دو فاجعه شده وگرنه اونو ترجیح میدم

----------


## Beau

> فرهنگیان پره از این رتبه ها. کسایی که سه رشته تاپ تجربی رو نمیارن از اون طرف علاقه ای به پیرا پزشکی ها ندارن معمولا فرهنگیان میزنن. در مورد حقوق هم بگم الان 4.500 میگیرن و اینو هم در نظر بگیرید که به ازای روزی 4 ساعت کار هست بماند که پنجشنبه ها و 4ماه سال هم کار نمی کنی. و حالا مقابسه کن با پیراپزشکی ها با روزی 6 تا 8 ساعت کار اونم 12 ماه سال و هزار تا آقا بالا سر.
> در هر صورت من نظزم اینه اون سه تا رشته تجربی رو بزن اگه قبول شدی که عالی .نشد فرهنگیان رو بعدش بزن با اولویت دبیری زیست و شیمی


آزاد شهر دورم برم یعنی؟

----------


## Beau

> ۲۳۰۰ مگه پزشکی آزاد نمیده؟


آزاد شهرهای دیگه چرا ولی شهر خودم نزدیکش نه

----------


## Beau

> من برم خودمو بکشم
> با ۲۳۰۰ منطقه میخوای بمونی پشت کنکور اخهههه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


خدا نکنه چرا؟؟؟؟؟
من دوستم پارسال با رتبه 1900 تقریبا موند ولی امسال شد حدود 250 
البته اون سه روز بعد کنکورشروع کرد فک می کرد خیلی بدتر میشه ولی خوب الان راضیه راستش 
ولی من گیج هنوز

----------


## Beau

> *
> 
> پدر و مادرت دهه پنجاهی نیستن ؟ عجیبه ! اخه همچین تفکر بازی کم پیدا میشه توی خانواده ها ! 
> به نظر منم با این رتبه واقعا به خودت و استعدادت ظلم میکنی اگر فرهنگیان بری
> همین الان میتونی به راحتی پزشکی های ازاد و پردیس رو قبول بشی
> با خانواده صحبت کن اگر مشکل مالی ندارید بنظرم همین امسال انتخاب کن یکی از پردیس یا ازادهارو و برو...نگران دور شدن از شهرتون نباش...میری وارد یک فضای جدید میشی با کلی ادم جدید و اتفاقای خوبی میتونه واست بیوفته مخصوصا که داری میری رشته ای رو میخونی که سطحش بالاست و مطمعن باش ارزش داره
> اگر مشکل مالی دارید و هیچ جوره نمیتونید هزینه ازاد رو بدید هم بنظرم باز پشت موندنت بهتر از فرهنگیان رفتنه !! مخصوصا اگر سال اولت بوده...درست تلاش کنی میتونی رتبه ات رو 3 رقمی کنی
> واقعا حیفه با این رتبه فرهنگیان بری...خیلی ها ارزوی این رتبه رو دارند*


از چه نظر فکر باز؟ پشت کنکور موندن؟
مامانم اخه خودش سر اینکه پشت کنکورنمونه رشته ایی خونده که دوست نداشته و الان می گه هنوز دلم می سوزه و فک می کنم می تونستم و انجام ندادم 
بابامم فک می کنه چون نتونسته اون مدرسه ایی که برادرام رفتن منو بفرسته چون اوضاع مالیمون بهم ریخت تقصیر اونه خنگ بازیها من بیشتر از من حرص خورد سر رتبه ام
و نمی دونم فک کنم به اندازه اونا روی منم حساب می کنه واسه همین فک می کنه باید دوباره بخونم
من مشکلی ندارم برای دوری از خانواده ام بزرگترین مشکل همین شهریه است و اینکه مامانم خیلی حالش خوب نیست و کسی نیست مراقبش باشه و چیزهای اینجوری 
وگرنه با دوری مشکلی ندارم
خیلی ممنونم

----------


## amir1376

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Beau


از چه نظر فکر باز؟ پشت کنکور موندن؟
مامانم اخه خودش سر اینکه پشت کنکورنمونه رشته ایی خونده که دوست نداشته و الان می گه هنوز دلم می سوزه و فک می کنم می تونستم و انجام ندادم 
بابامم فک می کنه چون نتونسته اون مدرسه ایی که برادرام رفتن منو بفرسته چون اوضاع مالیمون بهم ریخت تقصیر اونه خنگ بازیها من بیشتر از من حرص خورد سر رتبه ام
و نمی دونم فک کنم به اندازه اونا روی منم حساب می کنه واسه همین فک می کنه باید دوباره بخونم
من مشکلی ندارم برای دوری از خانواده ام بزرگترین مشکل همین شهریه است و اینکه مامانم خیلی حالش خوب نیست و کسی نیست مراقبش باشه و چیزهای اینجوری 
وگرنه با دوری مشکلی ندارم
خیلی ممنونم


منظورم از فکر باز اینه که سطح فکرشون بالاست
الان اکثرا خانواده ها میگن برو فرهنگیان یه حقوقی داشته باشی...تو ذهنتوشن پیشرفتای بزرگ نمی گنجه
اگر مشکلت واقعا شهریه است که خب کاری نمیشه کرد...
اگر پشت بمونی و درست تلاش کنی قطعا رتبه ات عالی میشه مخصوصا که خانوادت هم حمایت میکنن
حیفه با این رتبه بری فرهنگیان یا پیراپزشکی*

----------


## M_ndr

> آزاد شهر دورم برم یعنی؟


آره چرا نری؟ کل 150 انتخابت رو پر کن اول روزانه با توجه به افرایش ظرفبت ها احتمالش هست قبول شی.بعدش پردیس و آزاد با اولویت شهر های نزدیک و بعدش شهر های دور . اگه مشکل مالی دارید خب اون بحثش جداست که برای اون میتونی پزشکی های تعهدی رو بزنی. در کل سعی کن امسال بری و نمونی پشت کنکور چون واقعا حیفه.

----------


## MMdibi

> سلام 
> من توی یه سه راهی موندم که واقعا نمی دونم چکار کنم و هر چی فکر می کنم  هیچ راهی به ذهنم نمی رسه
> رتبه ام شده حدود 2300 منطقه 1
> زیر گروه 2 ام زمین رو منفی زدم بدتره رتبه ام 
> روزانه که تقریبا جایی قبول نمی شم می مونه پردیس و آزاد که اونم تهران قبول نمیشم یعنی باید برم یه شهر دیگه با یه عالمه هزینه و خود هزینه ازاد و پردیس
> مرخصی دو ترم هم حداقل 30 تومن هزینه اش که کم نیست 
> من چون پیراپزشکی دوست ندارم گفتم می رم فرهنگیان 
> خانواده ام اما بشدت مخالفن یعنی با پشت کنکور موندنم موافقترن تا برم فرهنگیان مامانم میگه تو خسته شدی می خوای بری یه رشته راحت و یه شغل راحت ولی بعد که از این فضا بیایی بیرون و حالت بهتر بشه پشیمون می شی.
> امروز زنگ زدم به دانشگاه فرهنگیان سوال کنم درمورد شرایط پزشکی و اینا رتبه و معدل  رو پرسید گفت کارت اشتباه و پشیمون می شی
> ...


سه رشته تاپ رو میاری احتمالا 
ولی اگر نشد ؛ فرهنگیان نرو.
نمی ارزه.اینده ات همیشه ثابته. تحصیلاتت تاثیر خیلی کمی برات داره،هیچ حق و حقوقی جلو ی دانش آموز نداری ،هیچی
معلم نمره کم بده مقصره، کتاب معرفی کنه مقصره، درسش رو کامل نده مقصره،هیچکسی هم از معلم ها دفاع نمیکنه
در این حد که وزیر باخرد اموزش و پرورش میگه معلم باید بره خونه دانش اموز ازش امتحان بگیره.اینقدر پست و حقیر میکنه معلم هارو
موسسه فرهنگیان پولشو خوردن ،چی شد؟هیچی
حالا اینقدر بد گفتیم خوبیشو هم بگیم
1- 3 ماه تابستان رو کار نداری (تو دوران کرونا داری)
2- در هفته سه روز میری سر کار
3- حقوقت 20 سال بعد به 5 میلیون میرسه
4- سربازی معافی
5- عرج و قرب داری تو جامعه 
6- بیمه تکمیلی خیلی خوبی داره

ولی از ما که گذشت و نمی دونستیم ولی با توجه به مسائل داخل وزارتی و بازرسی ،معلم ها همیشه تو هر دعوای حقوقی و ... محکوم اند
مثال : میدونستید نمره حاضر بودن سر کلاس 7 هست و معلم حق کمتر دادن نداره،اگه داد میتونی شکایت کنی حتی اگر سر کلاس دائم حرف میزدی و نمره 0 میگرفتی.
یا مثلا میدونین مدیر و معاون خیلی راحت میتونن نمره ها رو دستکاری کنن بدون اینکه به معلم بگن. :Yahoo (76): 
یا مثلا اداره تو همه جلسات تاکید میکنه که از اولیا پول بگیرید و پس فردا اگر اولیا شکایت کنن،تقصیر مدیر هست که پول گرفته.
و ...

----------


## مینووو

وقتی خانوادت انقد حمایتت میکنن حیف نیست نری پزشکی ازاد درسته می افتن تو سختی ولی همیشگی که نیست

----------


## Beau

> *
> 
> منظورم از فکر باز اینه که سطح فکرشون بالاست
> الان اکثرا خانواده ها میگن برو فرهنگیان یه حقوقی داشته باشی...تو ذهنتوشن پیشرفتای بزرگ نمی گنجه
> اگر مشکلت واقعا شهریه است که خب کاری نمیشه کرد...
> اگر پشت بمونی و درست تلاش کنی قطعا رتبه ات عالی میشه مخصوصا که خانوادت هم حمایت میکنن
> حیفه با این رتبه بری فرهنگیان یا پیراپزشکی*


 امیدوارم فقط هر تصمیمی می گیرم یه چی نشه که برگردم از اول بخوام کنکور بدم بعد چند سال زحمت الکی 
خیلی ممنونم بابت وقتتون

----------


## Beau

> آره چرا نری؟ کل 150 انتخابت رو پر کن اول روزانه با توجه به افرایش ظرفبت ها احتمالش هست قبول شی.بعدش پردیس و آزاد با اولویت شهر های نزدیک و بعدش شهر های دور . اگه مشکل مالی دارید خب اون بحثش جداست که برای اون میتونی پزشکی های تعهدی رو بزنی. در کل سعی کن امسال بری و نمونی پشت کنکور چون واقعا حیفه.


تعهدی رو چیز زیادی ازش نمی دونم باید یه کم تحقیق کنم ببینم کجاها قبول می شم 
ممنونم بابت وقتتون

----------


## Beau

> سه رشته تاپ رو میاری احتمالا 
> ولی اگر نشد ؛ فرهنگیان نرو.
> نمی ارزه.اینده ات همیشه ثابته. تحصیلاتت تاثیر خیلی کمی برات داره،هیچ حق و حقوقی جلو ی دانش آموز نداری ،هیچی
> معلم نمره کم بده مقصره، کتاب معرفی کنه مقصره، درسش رو کامل نده مقصره،هیچکسی هم از معلم ها دفاع نمیکنه
> در این حد که وزیر باخرد اموزش و پرورش میگه معلم باید بره خونه دانش اموز ازش امتحان بگیره.اینقدر پست و حقیر میکنه معلم هارو
> موسسه فرهنگیان پولشو خوردن ،چی شد؟هیچی
> حالا اینقدر بد گفتیم خوبیشو هم بگیم
> 1- 3 ماه تابستان رو کار نداری (تو دوران کرونا داری)
> 2- در هفته سه روز میری سر کار
> ...


خیلی ممنونم بابت توضیحات خوبتون
فرهنگیان خوبی هم داره فک کنم مهمترینش اینکه خیلی زمان داری می تونی به یه علاقه دیگه هم برسی ولی فعلا هیچی به ذهنم نمی رسه  :Yahoo (21): 
از اون معلم سخت گیرها هستین فک کنم یا می شین ولی اینجوریا هم نیست من سال دهم معلم زیستم 25 صدم بهم اضافه نداد ولی سیستم فک کنم از یه نمره ایی بالاتر معدل رو رند کنه مطمئن نیستم البته ولی مدیرمون کلی با معلم زیست حرف زد گفت اگه بخوام اضافه کنم باید به همه اضافه کنم و نمی خوام 
من کسانی رو می شناسم که خیلی خوشحالن از فرهنگیان اگه فرهنگیان نرم و اونا رشته ها قبول نشم که باید بمونم سال دیگه 
مرسی خیلی توضیحاتون خوب بود

----------


## .Delaram

> آزاد شهرهای دیگه چرا ولی شهر خودم نزدیکش نه


خوب برووو :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## mgts98

> سلام 
> من توی یه سه راهی موندم که واقعا نمی دونم چکار کنم و هر چی فکر می کنم  هیچ راهی به ذهنم نمی رسه
> رتبه ام شده حدود 2300 منطقه 1
> زیر گروه 2 ام زمین رو منفی زدم بدتره رتبه ام 
> روزانه که تقریبا جایی قبول نمی شم می مونه پردیس و آزاد که اونم تهران قبول نمیشم یعنی باید برم یه شهر دیگه با یه عالمه هزینه و خود هزینه ازاد و پردیس
> مرخصی دو ترم هم حداقل 30 تومن هزینه اش که کم نیست 
> من چون پیراپزشکی دوست ندارم گفتم می رم فرهنگیان 
> خانواده ام اما بشدت مخالفن یعنی با پشت کنکور موندنم موافقترن تا برم فرهنگیان مامانم میگه تو خسته شدی می خوای بری یه رشته راحت و یه شغل راحت ولی بعد که از این فضا بیایی بیرون و حالت بهتر بشه پشیمون می شی.
> امروز زنگ زدم به دانشگاه فرهنگیان سوال کنم درمورد شرایط پزشکی و اینا رتبه و معدل  رو پرسید گفت کارت اشتباه و پشیمون می شی
> ...


سلام بنظرم خانوادتون درست میگن عجب خانواده ی با درک شعوری

----------


## Beau

> خوب برووو


آخه هزینه ها اینجوری دوبرابر  می شه هزینه خونه و وسایل و حمل و نقل  از همه اینها مهمتر اینکه اینجا می شه کار پیدا کنم 
فک کنم امسالم بمونم پشت کنکور :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Ester

حالا که پدر ومادرت اجازه میدن بمون پشت کنکور.با این رتبه واقعا حیفه که بری فرهنگیان

----------


## .Delaram

> آخه هزینه ها اینجوری دوبرابر  می شه هزینه خونه و وسایل و حمل و نقل  از همه اینها مهمتر اینکه اینجا می شه کار پیدا کنم 
> فک کنم امسالم بمونم پشت کنکور


نمیشه راجب یکی دیگه نظر داد فقط اگه من جای توبودم قطعا میرفتم 
حالا بزنشون آزاد که محرومیت نداره یهو دیدی پشیمون شدی

----------


## revenger

*البته شرایط افراد با هم متفاوته
من اگه اون سقف سنی لعنتی نبود (اون موقع ۲۲ سال بود) همون سال ۹۶ دبیری میزدم و اصلا سمت علوم پزشکی و اینا نمی‌رفتم. چون واقعاً تو این خراب شده به دردسرش و عمری که میزاری نمی ارزه.
منی که تو یه شهر کوچیک زندگی میکنم با همون حقوق معلمی میتونم به سبک شاهنشاه فقید ادامه‌ حیات بدم بدون نیاز به اینکه ۱۵ سال بعد تو پزشکی شاید فلان درآمدو داشته باشم...
واسه کسی که تو تهرانه ایده‌ای ندارم اما فکر کنم واسه یه خانم حتی تو تهرانم بهترین انتخاب همون معلمیه. اگه مجرد بمونه که کامل هزینه هاشو درمیاره اگرم متاهل بشه که واسه قضایای بچه داری و اینا بهترین شغل با کمترین ساعت کار همون معلمیه.
در نهایت صلاح ملک خویش خسروان دانند.*

----------


## melodii

خب دیدگاه ها خیلی متفاوت هست و آدمها نظرات متفاوتی میتونن داشته باشن .  من اگر خودم یه روزی بین پیراپزشکی ها  مثلاً پرستاری یا اتاق عمل و فرهنگیان شک داشته باشم که کدوم رو انتخاب کنم ،  به احتمال خیلی زیاد فرهنگیان رو انتخاب می کنم چون من شرایط کار پرستار ها رو خیلی از نزدیک دیدم و عملاً زندگی نمیکنن . همیشه در حال کارند و سختی کار هم خیلی زیاد دارن .  اما فرهنگیان ،  تو پنجشنبه و جمعه برای خودت هستی تعطیلات عید برای خودت هستی سه ماه تابستان برای خودت هستی و محیط کار هم یک محیط نسبتا امن و آرامی هست . شخصا فرهنگیان رو انتخاب می‌کنم . اما اینکه تو به چه چیزی علاقه داری کاملاً یک بحث جدا هست

----------


## NormaL

> خدا نکنه چرا؟؟؟؟؟
> من دوستم پارسال با رتبه 1900 تقریبا موند ولی امسال شد حدود 250 
> البته اون سه روز بعد کنکورشروع کرد فک می کرد خیلی بدتر میشه ولی خوب الان راضیه راستش 
> ولی من گیج هنوز


خب من واقعا نمیدونم باید چی بگم
زبونم قاصره

----------


## Saeed79

وقتی شما فیزیوتراپی تهران شانس دارین یا پرستاری تهران راحت قبولین , واقعا میخواین فرهنگیان بزنید ؟؟

----------


## Beau

> نمیشه راجب یکی دیگه نظر داد فقط اگه من جای توبودم قطعا میرفتم 
> حالا بزنشون آزاد که محرومیت نداره یهو دیدی پشیمون شدی


آره آزاد رو که همه جا رو می زنم ولی نمی دونم از فرهنگیان بالاتر بزنم یا پایین تر
اگه فرهنگیان رو بالاتر بزنم بعدم انگار اصلا دیگه نمی شه عوض کرد با اینکه بقیه احتمال کمی داره که جابه جا بشه ولی درمورد یه سری دانشگاه های خاص امکانش صفره
با این حال فک کنم بهتره یه بار دیگه تلاش کنم دیگه خیلی حالم از پشت کنکور موندن بد نیس چون چاره ایی نیست یه جورایی

----------


## Beau

> *البته شرایط افراد با هم متفاوته
> من اگه اون سقف سنی لعنتی نبود (اون موقع ۲۲ سال بود) همون سال ۹۶ دبیری میزدم و اصلا سمت علوم پزشکی و اینا نمی‌رفتم. چون واقعاً تو این خراب شده به دردسرش و عمری که میزاری نمی ارزه.
> منی که تو یه شهر کوچیک زندگی میکنم با همون حقوق معلمی میتونم به سبک شاهنشاه فقید ادامه‌ حیات بدم بدون نیاز به اینکه ۱۵ سال بعد تو پزشکی شاید فلان درآمدو داشته باشم...
> واسه کسی که تو تهرانه ایده‌ای ندارم اما فکر کنم واسه یه خانم حتی تو تهرانم بهترین انتخاب همون معلمیه. اگه مجرد بمونه که کامل هزینه هاشو درمیاره اگرم متاهل بشه که واسه قضایای بچه داری و اینا بهترین شغل با کمترین ساعت کار همون معلمیه.
> در نهایت صلاح ملک خویش خسروان دانند.*


من با کلی آدم حرف زدم راجع به انتخاب رشته و شغل و اینا یه تعداد زیادی از شغلشون ناراضین فک کنم بیشتر از شرایط مملکت ناراضین تا شغلشون چون بعضی وقتا تو دوتا شغل مختلف که هیچ ربطی بهم نداشتن یه دلیل داشتن
ولی من عاشق جراح شدنم با یکی حرف زدم خیلی هم آدم خوبی بود ریز به ریز برام توضیح داد که چطور جراحی خونده و اینا اونم می گفت خیلی راه طولانیی بود ولی با اینکه یه جورایی خودش  پزشکی رو دوس نداشته و می خواسته بره ریاضی و از ایران بره وقتی بهش گفتم همین راه رو انتخاب می کنی گفت صددرصد 
ولی پزشک عمومی ها که تخصص نگرفته بودن ناراضی بیشتر داشتن سختی ها شغلشون اذیتشون می کرد ولی فک می کنم دیدی که نسبت به شغلهای دیگه ام داشتن خیلی اغراق امیز بود در کل تو کشور ما کمتر شغلی هست که به اون شرایط و حقوقی که حق هر ادمی ه می رسه فقط  مالی نه همه چی 
ولی در مورد معلم ها فقط یه نفر راضی بود که هنوز دانشجو بود
معلمی یه راه راحت بی دغدغه است ولی خیلی سکون داره با معلم ها که حرف زدن یکیشون بود که 18 سالم سابقه داشت ولی انقدر ناراضی بود و احساس شکست می کرد که همش فک می کنم اگه من شخصیتم شبیه این ادمه باشه مثل این میشم وحشت می کنم
ممنونم از وقت تون

----------


## Beau

> خب دیدگاه ها خیلی متفاوت هست و آدمها نظرات متفاوتی میتونن داشته باشن .  من اگر خودم یه روزی بین پیراپزشکی ها  مثلاً پرستاری یا اتاق عمل و فرهنگیان شک داشته باشم که کدوم رو انتخاب کنم ،  به احتمال خیلی زیاد فرهنگیان رو انتخاب می کنم چون من شرایط کار پرستار ها رو خیلی از نزدیک دیدم و عملاً زندگی نمیکنن . همیشه در حال کارند و سختی کار هم خیلی زیاد دارن .  اما فرهنگیان ،  تو پنجشنبه و جمعه برای خودت هستی تعطیلات عید برای خودت هستی سه ماه تابستان برای خودت هستی و محیط کار هم یک محیط نسبتا امن و آرامی هست . شخصا فرهنگیان رو انتخاب می‌کنم . اما اینکه تو به چه چیزی علاقه داری کاملاً یک بحث جدا هست


پرستاری رو اصلا دوست ندارم ولی پزشکی رو خیلی ولی شرایط ازاد خوندن واقعا سخته برام
ممنونم از وقتتون

----------


## Beau

> خب من واقعا نمیدونم باید چی بگم
> زبونم قاصره


انقدر پشت کنکور موندن بده؟
خودتون پشت کنکور بودین؟

----------


## Beau

> وقتی شما فیزیوتراپی تهران شانس دارین یا پرستاری تهران راحت قبولین , واقعا میخواین فرهنگیان بزنید ؟؟


نه پرستاری رو اصلا دوست ندارم شاید خیلی بدتر از دوست نداشتن ولی از فرهنگیان انقدر بدم نمیاد از سر ناچاری 
خیلی ممنونم

----------


## NormaL

> انقدر پشت کنکور موندن بده؟
> خودتون پشت کنکور بودین؟


ببینین پشت کنکور بودن بد نیست. اینکه با رتبه ۱۹۰۰ بمونی پشت کنکور مسخره‌س.
پشت کنکور موندن با رتبه ی پایین یه کار خیلی ریسکیه و انجام دادنش از نظر بنده حماقت.
چند نفرو میشناسم با ۲-۳ هزار موندن پشت کنکور سال بعد رتبه شون مثلا ۶۰۰۰ شده:/

----------


## miss_shadow

> ببینین پشت کنکور بودن بد نیست. اینکه با رتبه ۱۹۰۰ بمونی پشت کنکور مسخره‌س.
> پشت کنکور موندن با رتبه ی پایین یه کار خیلی ریسکیه و انجام دادنش از نظر بنده حماقت.
> چند نفرو میشناسم با ۲-۳ هزار موندن پشت کنکور سال بعد رتبه شون مثلا ۶۰۰۰ شده:/


یکی از آشنایان ما پارسال با 1300 نشست امسال شد 2600 و بازم میخواد بمونه.

----------


## mohammad1397

> یکی از آشنایان ما پارسال با 1300 نشست امسال شد 2600 و بازم میخواد بمونه.


دیگه کم کم دوران پشت کنکور موندن برای پزشکی  و ایده ال گرایی تموم میشه با این روند بزودی اوضاع شبیه ونزوئلا میشه اون موقع رشته هایی مثل معلمی که حداقل بیمه پزشکی و استخدام و حقوق بخور نمیر دارن حکم همین پزشکی پیدا میکنن اینجوری ملت ناز نمیکنن که با این رتبه ها پشت کنکور بمونن و همه فکر زودتر پول دراوردن هستن

----------


## .Delaram

> آره آزاد رو که همه جا رو می زنم ولی نمی دونم از فرهنگیان بالاتر بزنم یا پایین تر
> اگه فرهنگیان رو بالاتر بزنم بعدم انگار اصلا دیگه نمی شه عوض کرد با اینکه بقیه احتمال کمی داره که جابه جا بشه ولی درمورد یه سری دانشگاه های خاص امکانش صفره
> با این حال فک کنم بهتره یه بار دیگه تلاش کنم دیگه خیلی حالم از پشت کنکور موندن بد نیس چون چاره ایی نیست یه جورایی


فرهنگیان همش علاقس اگه علاقه نداری خیلی سخته

----------


## revenger

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط .Delaram


فرهنگیان همش علاقس اگه علاقه نداری خیلی سخته


پزشکی هم همینه با شدت بسیار بیشتر. پزشکی اگه علاقه نداشته باشی از سال سوم-چهارم به بعد هر روزش عذابه و به خودت فحش میدی تا آخرش. آخرشم توام میشه با فالت های فجیع و به چاک دادن بیمار.
اتفاقاً به جز مقطع ابتدایی که یخورده اوضاعش متفاوته، تو دبیری علاقه زیاد مهم نیست. همینکه متنفر نباشی ازش کافیه. میای یکی دو ساعت درستو میگی و میری کلاس بعدی. سرنوشت کسی هم به تو ربطی نداره. داروسازی هم میشه گفت به جز دوران تحصیل بعدش علاقه مهم نیست زیاد. میای داروتو میفروشی و خلاص. من به یه دلایلی دارو نزدم که هنوزم مطمئن نیستم واقعا درست بوده یا فقط خودمو باهاش قانع کردم.*

----------


## .Delaram

> *
> پزشکی هم همینه با شدت بسیار بیشتر. پزشکی اگه علاقه نداشته باشی از سال سوم-چهارم به بعد هر روزش عذابه و به خودت فحش میدی تا آخرش. آخرشم توام میشه با فالت های فجیع و به چاک دادن بیمار.
> اتفاقاً به جز مقطع ابتدایی که یخورده اوضاعش متفاوته، تو دبیری علاقه زیاد مهم نیست. همینکه متنفر نباشی ازش کافیه. میای یکی دو ساعت درستو میگی و میری کلاس بعدی. سرنوشت کسی هم به تو ربطی نداره. داروسازی هم میشه گفت به جز دوران تحصیل بعدش علاقه مهم نیست زیاد. میای داروتو میفروشی و خلاص. من به یه دلایلی دارو نزدم که هنوزم مطمئن نیستم واقعا درست بوده یا فقط خودمو باهاش قانع کردم.*


اری ولی اینکه فرهنگیان قبل همه چی بزنه دیگه جای پشیمونی نداره
اینجور که میشناسمش به پزشکی علاقه داشته البته من گاهی تو انجمن اشتباه میگیرم افرادو باهم

----------


## DOCTOR SARA79

برو پرستاری معلمی پیشرفت نداره.

----------


## Biomedical Eng

فرهنگیان با توجه به استخدام رسمی شدنش ارزش داره واقعا.

----------


## Shah1n

> *
> پزشکی هم همینه با شدت بسیار بیشتر. پزشکی اگه علاقه نداشته باشی از سال سوم-چهارم به بعد هر روزش عذابه و به خودت فحش میدی تا آخرش. آخرشم توام میشه با فالت های فجیع و به چاک دادن بیمار.
> اتفاقاً به جز مقطع ابتدایی که یخورده اوضاعش متفاوته، تو دبیری علاقه زیاد مهم نیست. همینکه متنفر نباشی ازش کافیه. میای یکی دو ساعت درستو میگی و میری کلاس بعدی. سرنوشت کسی هم به تو ربطی نداره. داروسازی هم میشه گفت به جز دوران تحصیل بعدش علاقه مهم نیست زیاد. میای داروتو میفروشی و خلاص. من به یه دلایلی دارو نزدم که هنوزم مطمئن نیستم واقعا درست بوده یا فقط خودمو باهاش قانع کردم.*


بحث علاقه به فرهنگیان که تدریسش نیست
فکر کردی مثل وزارت بهداشته؟ کارتو بکنی و تمام؟
هر روز خدا یه جور اذیت میکنن یه بار حقوقتو نصفه میدن باید بری اداره یه بار زیست خوندی میفرستنت دینی درس بدی یه بار از اداره احضارت میکنن برای چرت و پرت تحویل دادن یه بار مدارک چه میدونم 15 سال پیشتو میخوان
تعهدشم که نگم دست و پاتو میبندن و هر روستا کوره ای که دلشون بخواد میفرستنت
کم نداریم از اینا
از دوستان بوده مکانیک خونده بره هنرستان درس بده الان داره عربی درس میده درحالی که صرف فعل هم بلد نیست
خیلی اذیت میکنن
من همین الان محل خدمتم 4 ساعت باهام فاصله داره یهو 9 صبح زنگ میزنن میگن قبل از اتمام تایم اداری اینجا باش برای فلان چیز وگرنه فلان عواقب رو داره اگه میری که قبل تایم اداری شاید برسی شاید نرسی اگر نمیری از اونطرف با عواقبش روبرویی
در کل فرهنگیان تدریسش نیست که علاقه میخواد بلکه علاقه نداشته باشی اصلا در برابر اذیت کردنهاشون دووم نمیاری
اگه پزشکی 7 ساله اونا 4 سال دانشگاه و 8 سال تعهدت اینکارو باهات میکنن که میشه 12 سال
تصور کن 12 سال هرکاری دلشون بخواد باهات میکنن
من با دوستم رفتم اداره من یه تیپ رسمی داشتم اون یه شلوار لی و تی شرت پوشیده بود که خیلی هم ساده بود هیچ مدل و طرح خاصی  نداشت و تنگ اینا هم نبود اما بازم بهش گیر دادن
اونجا باید پوششت هم باب میل اونا باشه
ما همین تابستون رفتیم دانشگاه خیلیا رو اصلا راه ندادن بیان داخل مجبور شدن لباس عوض  کنن
همه چیزت تحت کنترله اونم حداقل 12 سال
علاقه نداشته باشی تمومه مثل خیلی از کسایی که میشناسم به فکر انصرافن اما پولشو ندارن  که جریمه رو بپردازن و هر روز در عذابن هر روز

----------


## revenger

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Shah1n


بحث علاقه به فرهنگیان که تدریسش نیست
فکر کردی مثل وزارت بهداشته؟ کارتو بکنی و تمام؟
هر روز خدا یه جور اذیت میکنن یه بار حقوقتو نصفه میدن باید بری اداره یه بار زیست خوندی میفرستنت دینی درس بدی یه بار از اداره احضارت میکنن برای چرت و پرت تحویل دادن یه بار مدارک چه میدونم 15 سال پیشتو میخوان
تعهدشم که نگم دست و پاتو میبندن و هر روستا کوره ای که دلشون بخواد میفرستنت
کم نداریم از اینا
از دوستان بوده مکانیک خونده بره هنرستان درس بده الان داره عربی درس میده درحالی که صرف فعل هم بلد نیست
خیلی اذیت میکنن
من همین الان محل خدمتم 4 ساعت باهام فاصله داره یهو 9 صبح زنگ میزنن میگن قبل از اتمام تایم اداری اینجا باش برای فلان چیز وگرنه فلان عواقب رو داره اگه میری که قبل تایم اداری شاید برسی شاید نرسی اگر نمیری از اونطرف با عواقبش روبرویی
در کل فرهنگیان تدریسش نیست که علاقه میخواد بلکه علاقه نداشته باشی اصلا در برابر اذیت کردنهاشون دووم نمیاری
اگه پزشکی 7 ساله اونا 4 سال دانشگاه و 8 سال تعهدت اینکارو باهات میکنن که میشه 12 سال
تصور کن 12 سال هرکاری دلشون بخواد باهات میکنن
من با دوستم رفتم اداره من یه تیپ رسمی داشتم اون یه شلوار لی و تی شرت پوشیده بود که خیلی هم ساده بود هیچ مدل و طرح خاصی  نداشت و تنگ اینا هم نبود اما بازم بهش گیر دادن
اونجا باید پوششت هم باب میل اونا باشه
ما همین تابستون رفتیم دانشگاه خیلیا رو اصلا راه ندادن بیان داخل مجبور شدن لباس عوض  کنن
همه چیزت تحت کنترله اونم حداقل 12 سال
علاقه نداشته باشی تمومه مثل خیلی از کسایی که میشناسم به فکر انصرافن اما پولشو ندارن  که جریمه رو بپردازن و هر روز در عذابن هر روز


حاجی من پدر و مادرم و کلی از اقوام و چنتا از بهترین دوستام همشون معلمن دیگه کلا اوضاعشون دستمه.
الانم میگم اگه تاپ ترین شغلا از نظر «بی دردسری» رو ردیف کنی حتماً دبیری (در مورد معلم ابتدایی کمتر) جزوشونه.
تصورت از وزارت بهداشت و پزشکی متاسفانه نادرسته. مثلاً یه جراح دیگه جراحی کرد و تمام؟ دیگه بابت عوارض خواسته یا ناخواسته یا اشتباهات نمیکشوننش پرشکی قانونی و دادسرای جرایم پزشکی؟
یا اصن اونا هیچی...یهو میبینی همراه بیمار یه فیلیپینی یا آبدولیوچاگی بهت میزنه چون مثلاً فکر میکنه به بیمارش خوب رسیدگی نکردی.
سیستم اداری این خراب شده هم که کلا معیوبه. مختص آموزش و پرورش یا وزارت بهداشتم نیست‌. کارمندای شبکه بهداشتم کم دکترا رو اذیت نمیکنن.
اون دوستت که مکانیک خونده منو یاد صدها رزیدنت بیچاره انداخت که الان ۲ ساله خیلی از وقتشونو به جای رشته شون دارن شیفت کرونا میدن.مخصوصا تو پیک ها. (در واقع به جای بیگاری تو رشته خودشون تو کرونا ازشون بیگاری میکشن )
در مورد حقوق فقط همین بس که بعد کلی کسورات و طرح قاصدک و ... ۱۴-۱۰ ماه بعد کارانه‌تو میدن وقتی ارزش پولت یک سوم شده.
بعدشم دیگه خدایی اون ۸ سال تعهدو بیخیال حاجی...اونو دیگه به ما ننداز...طرف این رشته رو زده که کلا معلم بشه دیگه...با چه تصوری رفته مگه
پزشکی فقط خوندن عمومیش ۷ ساله...دیگه ۲ سال طرح (که واسه پسرا تبدیل به همون سربازی میشه که شما اونم نمیرین) و ۴ سال تخصص و ۲ سال طرح اون که هیچی...فوق و فلو رو هم فاکتور میگیریم.
اینا رو نگفتم که بگم اون شغل خوبه یا اونیکی بده... صرفاً یه واقعیتاییه که شاید تو تصمیم گیری افراد کمکشون کنه. وگرنه آره منم قبول دارم هرکسی به درد معلمی نمیخوره و بهرحال هر شغلی کم یا زیاد سختیای خودشو داره.*

----------


## CrdTr-

اگه فکر میکنی میتونی 30 سال مثل یه بچه مدرسه ای هرروز صبح پاشی بری مدرسه با بچه ها سر و کله بزنی و زنگ تفریح بیای با مدیر و معاون هم صحبت بشی و پات گیر تعهد خدمت و... باشه و به حقوق متوسط رو به پایین راضی هستی، برو فرهنگیان.

----------


## Beau

بچه ها از تک تک تون بابت نظراتتون ممنونم 
ایشالا همیشه موفق باشید

----------


## Aliva00

من اگه جای تو بودم میرفتم فیزیوتراپی  یکم از پیرا پزشکی ها هم بخون یهو دیدی یه علاقه ای تو خودت پیدا شد  ولی در کل اگه هزینه آزاد و پردیس نداری پشت کنکور بمون سال دیگ خوب شدی که هیچ مبارکه بدم شدی تا ۸۰۰۰ هم فرهنگیان میگیره فقط کافیه ترازت بالای ۷۰۰۰ باشه ولی خیالت راحتت که ۴ سال دیگه نمیگی ای کاش یه بار دیگه تلاشمو میکردم هر چند رتبه عالی کسب کردی و با توجه افزایش ظرفیت‌ شاید روزانه هم آوردی

----------


## Saeed79

> *
> 
> حاجی من پدر و مادرم و کلی از اقوام و چنتا از بهترین دوستام همشون معلمن دیگه کلا اوضاعشون دستمه.
> الانم میگم اگه تاپ ترین شغلا از نظر «بی دردسری» رو ردیف کنی حتماً دبیری (در مورد معلم ابتدایی کمتر) جزوشونه.
> تصورت از وزارت بهداشت و پزشکی متاسفانه نادرسته. مثلاً یه جراح دیگه جراحی کرد و تمام؟ دیگه بابت عوارض خواسته یا ناخواسته یا اشتباهات نمیکشوننش پرشکی قانونی و دادسرای جرایم پزشکی؟
> یا اصن اونا هیچی...یهو میبینی همراه بیمار یه فیلیپینی یا آبدولیوچاگی بهت میزنه چون مثلاً فکر میکنه به بیمارش خوب رسیدگی نکردی.
> سیستم اداری این خراب شده هم که کلا معیوبه. مختص آموزش و پرورش یا وزارت بهداشتم نیست‌. کارمندای شبکه بهداشتم کم دکترا رو اذیت نمیکنن.
> اون دوستت که مکانیک خونده منو یاد صدها رزیدنت بیچاره انداخت که الان ۲ ساله خیلی از وقتشونو به جای رشته شون دارن شیفت کرونا میدن.مخصوصا تو پیک ها. (در واقع به جای بیگاری تو رشته خودشون تو کرونا ازشون بیگاری میکشن )
> در مورد حقوق فقط همین بس که بعد کلی کسورات و طرح قاصدک و ... ۱۴-۱۰ ماه بعد کارانه‌تو میدن وقتی ارزش پولت یک سوم شده.
> ...


*من با حرفای شاهین موافق ترم
در مورد عوارض و دردسرای جراح ها و پزشک ها کاملا حرفت درسته . تو این دوره زمونه حتی اگه پزشک اشتباهیم نکنه بیمار واسه اذیت کردن یا اخاذی کردن میره شکایت میکنه بلکه بتونه یه پولی از دکتره بگیره !! (کم هم نیست این مورد)
یا مثلا شهرای مرزی مثل سیستان بچه ها تعریف میکردن با اسلحه میان بالای سر پزشک که حواسش به مریض باشه و ... (البته استثنا ولی خب ...)
ولی در مورد بقیه حرف هات
رزیدنت های این 2 سال کاملا درسته درگیر کرونا بودن , ولی شانس رخ دادن چنین پاندمی ای توی طول تحصیل یه آدم مگه چقدره ؟!! جوری میگی انگار یه اتفاق معمولیه
این بدبختا شانسشون بد بوده وگرنه هیچوقت هیچوقت رزیدنت قلب مجبور نبوده بیمارای ریوی رو ویزیت کنه
در مورد کارانه هم حرفت اشتباهه . کارانه رو خیلی با تاخیر بدن 3 ماه بعدش میدن . اونم مبلغ کمی نیست اصلا
در مورد تعهد معلمی هم مثکه متوجه نشدی . شهر محل خدمتت رو اوایل خودت مشخص نمیکنی ! اینکه خواستی معلم بشه صحیح , ولی مجبوره بره یه شهر دیگه و همه زندگیش رو باید ببره یه شهر محروم تر
در کل حرفم اینه که فرهنگیان هم رشته بی دردسریه هم سربازی نمیری هم درآمد متوسطی داره ... ولی برای کسی خوبه که قانعه ! اگه میتونین توی شهرای کوچیک با حقوق و زندگی متوسط بدون هیچ دردسر گذران عمر کنید که فرهنگیان بهترین گزینست . ولی اگه دنبال زندگی بهتری هستین محدودیتای فرهنگیان دست و پاتون رو میبنده
*

----------


## revenger

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Saeed79


من با حرفای شاهین موافق ترم
در مورد عوارض و دردسرای جراح ها و پزشک ها کاملا حرفت درسته . تو این دوره زمونه حتی اگه پزشک اشتباهیم نکنه بیمار واسه اذیت کردن یا اخاذی کردن میره شکایت میکنه بلکه بتونه یه پولی از دکتره بگیره !! (کم هم نیست این مورد)
یا مثلا شهرای مرزی مثل سیستان بچه ها تعریف میکردن با اسلحه میان بالای سر پزشک که حواسش به مریض باشه و ... (البته استثنا ولی خب ...)
ولی در مورد بقیه حرف هات
رزیدنت های این 2 سال کاملا درسته درگیر کرونا بودن , ولی شانس رخ دادن چنین پاندمی ای توی طول تحصیل یه آدم مگه چقدره ؟!! جوری میگی انگار یه اتفاق معمولیه
این بدبختا شانسشون بد بوده وگرنه هیچوقت هیچوقت رزیدنت قلب مجبور نبوده بیمارای ریوی رو ویزیت کنه
در مورد کارانه هم حرفت اشتباهه . کارانه رو خیلی با تاخیر بدن 3 ماه بعدش میدن . اونم مبلغ کمی نیست اصلا
در مورد تعهد معلمی هم مثکه متوجه نشدی . شهر محل خدمتت رو اوایل خودت مشخص نمیکنی ! اینکه خواستی معلم بشه صحیح , ولی مجبوره بره یه شهر دیگه و همه زندگیش رو باید ببره یه شهر محروم تر
در کل حرفم اینه که فرهنگیان هم رشته بی دردسریه هم سربازی نمیری هم درآمد متوسطی داره ... ولی برای کسی خوبه که قانعه ! اگه میتونین توی شهرای کوچیک با حقوق و زندگی متوسط بدون هیچ دردسر گذران عمر کنید که فرهنگیان بهترین گزینست . ولی اگه دنبال زندگی بهتری هستین محدودیتای فرهنگیان دست و پاتون رو میبنده



البته مشکلات رزیدنتا (که رسماً برده‌های عصر جدید هستن) محدود به دوران کرونا نیست. پیشنهاد میکنم هشتگ #من_یک_رزیدنت_هستم رو تو توییتر بررسی کنید....بگذریم.
در مورد کارانه نه دوست گرامی...تاخیرش بیشتر از این حرفاست. من تو یه گروه پزشکان با ۳۲k ممبر یه سرچ رندوم زدم که پزشکا از استانای مختلف تاخیر کارانه‌شون ۴ ماه و ۶ماه و ۱۰ ماه و یک سال و ۱۴ ماه بود. یکی از جراحا کارانه آذر ۹۷، اردیبهشت ۹۹ واسش واریز شده بود. حتی تاخیرای بیشترم من دیدم...
همون کارانه میدونید چه بلایی سرش میاد تا برسه دست پزشک؟ مالیات پلکانی میخوره طبق طرح قاصدک و بعدش بازم ۱۰ درصدش کسر میشه جوری که از ۴۰ میلیون کارکرد پزشک ۱۳میلیون و ۷۵۰هزار تومن بهش میرسه.
ولی اینا رو بیخیال. عمده حرف من تقریباً همینیه که شما گفتین:



 
			
				 در کل حرفم اینه که فرهنگیان هم رشته بی دردسریه هم سربازی نمیری هم درآمد متوسطی داره ... ولی برای کسی خوبه که قانعه ! اگه میتونین توی شهرای کوچیک با حقوق و زندگی متوسط بدون هیچ دردسر گذران عمر کنید که فرهنگیان بهترین گزینست
			
		

*

----------


## NormaL

> یکی از آشنایان ما پارسال با 1300 نشست امسال شد 2600 و بازم میخواد بمونه.


این کار از نظر من اسمش طمعه و یه حالت قمار گونه ای هم به خودش گرفته توی سال های اخیر.
تبلیغات پوچ قلمچی هم خیلی مؤثرن توی این تصمیما. یکیو نشون میدن یه سال شده ۱۰۰۰ سال بعد شده صد. ولی نمیگن که صد نفر دیگه هم همین کارو کردن و رتبه شون بدتر شده

----------


## miss_shadow

انقدی که دانشجوهای پزشکی مینالن کارگران معدن در اعماق زمین نمینالن!اگه اینجا خراب شده ست واسه چی همون اول نمیرین کشورهای دیگه  بخونین؟همه جا پزشکی گل و بلبله فقط اینجا بیگاریه؟حتی تو سریالاشونم  اونور پزشکی شرایطش سخته.به هرحال شما مسیربا درایت انتخاب کردی دیگه انقدر سیاه نمایی نکن ازش برای بقیه ,بزار هرکسی خودش در نهایت با چالشها مواجه بشه تهش اینه که انصراف میده نتونست هندل کنه.
پ ن:لیست فوربز از 1 ببینی تا اواخرش هیچ پزشکی حضور نداره ,پول میخوای رهرو ایلان ماسک و وارون بافت شو

----------

